# Anyone feed Ziwipeak?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Soon I will have 4 little dogs I'm looking into this food. Now I use Blue Buffalo. Saw it at the boutique where I was buying some accessories for them and the owner told me it was air dried and completely raw. Looked tasty to me. I'm not rich (unfortunately) but I do feel responsible for feeding them the best I can.  anyone have any reviews for this? The owner told me Chihuahuas go crazy for it because its easy to chew.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed it and my two love it! They're both healthy with glossy coats and not had any tummy issues at all with it. Less shedding, nice smelling and no bad breath either! 
I got a few sample packs from ziwipeak first to check my two liked it then got a bag, we've never looked back! X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't feed commercial dog food (I feed DIY raw) but if I were to feed a commercial food it would be Ziwi Peak. It is a great recipe with top quality ingredients, and my dogs absolutely love it. We use it as training treats, and for camping trips. It isn't cheap, but when feeding tiny dogs the amount you feed is so small that the cost isn't prohibitive, it works out at less than 30p per day per Chi.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ZiwiPeak is absolutely one of the best foods on the market. I use it in my rotation and I am a die hard raw feeder. There are VERY few commercial products that I will use, but ZiwiPeak is one that I heartily recommend. Top notch company. Top notch food.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My pug and chi get it for their evening meal, they both love it! They only get 2 0z each so it last awhile, I feed the the Lamb. In the morning they get Fromm kibbles and can.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We feed Ziwipeak Lamb in our rotation. Odie can't handle it exclusively, but many dogs can! She actually just polished off a bowl full.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu gets ZP in the AM and anytime I don't have enough time to let her Sojos rehydrate in the PM but I really prefer her to only have it AM. I alternate Lamb and Venison.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also feed ZP in rotation with raw. I've been feeding ZP for about 2 years now & Midgie loves it. I'm not rich either, but because it's nutritionally complete, the amount you feed is so small that a 11 lb bag last me several months with one chi. I've used the lamb & now I've been feeding the Venison for the past year.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah get ZP in AM and Weruva in Pm with supplements because she was very sick. But after putting her on all above she is doing wonderful.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you guys! Wow lots of helpful information, this thread made me think. Seeing that most of you mix raw and ZP and do rotations. Could someone explain to me how that works? I know they sell raw at my boutique we go to but how could I make is at home?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Thank you guys! Wow lots of helpful information, this thread made me think. Seeing that most of you mix raw and ZP and do rotations. Could someone explain to me how that works? I know they sell raw at my boutique we go to but how could I make is at home?


Go to the diet and nutrition section, there is a subsection for raw feeding. Go there and start reading. There's lots to know about it.


----------

